# Sacrificial anode for hot water storage tanks. Help



## Fav (Sep 28, 2009)

Sorry I originally posted this I the general section. 


Hi guys,

can anyone point me to a product or help section. I have 5 250 gallon hot water storage tanks, new, glass lined, which are starting to show rust and corrosion where the brass couplings screw into the tanks. I need to install a sacrificial anode to help reduce the corrosion. 

Cheers
F


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

